

Ask HN: A good option for managing long term goals online - sharmi

Hi,
   I have written down the long term goals and corresponding milestones on paper.  I'm looking for a good option where I can manage it online.  It contains the shared goals of me and my hubby.  We use linux.  So what would you recommend as an option to manage them online such that both of us can edit it anytime anywhere?  We would also like it to be editable from android if possible.
======
scottilee
Evernote and Springpad are two options.

~~~
sharmi
Thank you scottilee. I have used evernote and it did not suit my purpose much.
Springpad looks cool! Will check it out.

